# Sellout.Woot selling Direct TV/Tivo Remote DTV36



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

http://sellout.woot.com/Default.aspx

99 cents per remote + $5 shipping

1 for $5.99 including shipping
2 for $6.98 including shipping
3 for $7.97 including shipping (I bought 3)


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info, ordered 3


----------



## D C (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got mine today. Does anyone know how to program it? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Follow the instructions in the remote setup within the TiVo menu.


----------

